# Mr.Gasser and Skuz Fink parts photos



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Someone asked me to take a picture of the kit parts before I began this build so that he could see what they looked like and see how simple the Roth Monster kits are.

So first off is MR. Gasser : 


























And now for Skuz Fink : 


























Skuz Fink meets Mr.Gasser









Here you can see that the two monsters are practically the same size. With this in mind, it's possible that Skuz Fink could ride the Mr. Gasser 1957 Chevy.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That woud be a different take for sure. Thing I like is you can paint these kits any way you want and no one can say you did it wrong. I liked building these more than the Hawk kits - little more detail in them.
Steve


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for putting the images on the site. I enjoy seeing kit pieces as much as seeing build ups of kits like these.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's some progress on Mr. Gasser : 























































The car, so far, is in red primer.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks good. I have been keeping my eye out on eBay to pick up some of these.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking SWEET!.. i aint seen this kit before?... i like the way the kit parts are on display - just to see how you built it up!..


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ...So first off is MR. Gasser...


Wow, your Mr. Gasser kit looks absolutely pristine compared to the one I got years ago--mine has enough flash hanging off of the parts to make another kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Really? Wow! 

Hopefully today I can get a little farther on these kits.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the car after a few coats of Laquer Candy Apple Red.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Looking forward to seeing them finished - is that a dragonfly or a plant/tree in the photo on its own?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That's the "Dingbat" - A large space dragonfly thing that Skuz Fink is riding on.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

What a quick reply from across the world! Thanks for the info and good luck with the build!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I watch the fourms when I'm awake!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I'm kind of halfway expecting to see the Finks repopped in the near future. It's been a few years, and the market seems right for it again.

Also--love the tones on the painted pieces so far.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx!~ 

They're re-issuing The Outlaw...so who knows? I have all of the Roth cars, but I'd like to get the rest of the monsters too!


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

I did Scuz Fink about 7 years back here is my attempt, great little build

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/1414875678054402330rOugLp

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/1414875682054402330scUTxk


----------

